# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвера для HP Compaq 6720s под винду XP

## Squall

При покупке на ноуте была виста, которую благополучно снесли.
После установки ХР, с офф сайта была закачана большая часть драйверов, за исключением драйвера для модема, который никак не могу найти.
А так же вопрос по звуку, драйвер установился, никаких конфликтов не показывает, но он всё равно не восрпоизводится, подскажите может какой-нибудь аналогичный драйвер.
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Squall

Удалось найти всё, кроме вот этого девайса.
Pci\ven_8086&dev_284b&subsys_30d8103c&rev_03\3&b1b  fb68&0&d8
Что это и где искать драйвера?)

----------


## Squall

Я ожидал большего)

----------

